# Levitical Covenant



## kceaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knew of any references to the levitical covenant among Reformed authors. I'm particularly looking for references to the levitical covenant as part of the progression of the covenant of grace. As I see it, the levitical covenant is indispensable to the covenant structure, and is like the Davidic covenant in that, in order for Christ to fulfill all things, He also had to fulfill the covenant with Levi as part of His priestly office. Moreover, I believe Zechariah 5:12-13 teaches that Christ must fulfill the levitical covenant in order to reign on the throne as both king and priest. The counsel of peace refers to both offices of priest and king.

Anyway, just looking for references.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 10, 2014)

God's dealings with the tribe of Levi are usually treated under the rubric of the Mosaic Covenant, just as the Levitical Economy/Dispensation/Administration is contemporaneous with the Mosaic Administration.

The Book of Hebrews, and sound commentaries thereon would be the place to start on Christ's priesthood in comparison and contrast with that of the Levitical High Priest, shew us that Christ is a king and priest after the order of Melchisedek rather than Levi. 

The Levitical Priesthood, in particular the High Priesthood, and the Kingship, were kept distinct in Israel.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 10, 2014)

Try _The Tree of Promise_ by Alexander Stewart for an understanding of the role of the Levites in the Mosaic economy of the Covenant of Grace.


----------

